# Memorial Day pay?



## Zxy123456 (May 29, 2022)

Does everyone qualify for Memorial Day time and a half? Is the time and a half only for team members who average a certain amount of hours?


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (May 29, 2022)

Zxy123456 said:


> Does everyone qualify for Memorial Day time and a half? Is the time and a half only for team members who average a certain amount of hours?


All federal holidays are 1.5x time for everyone who works (or holiday pay for TLs)


----------

